# New site, new project . . .



## Canon Fan (Dec 27, 2004)

OK first I just want to let everyone know that I am not abondoning the TPF!!! And I'm not trying to step on any toes here   I have embarked on the project of starting a local based forum/club for the SE Wisconsin area. Obviously anyone will be encouraged to join but it will be heavily marketed in the Wisconsin area. There is quite a lack of clubs around here and I ave talked to deveral local photographers tht said they would love to have a local club start up so here I go! Please check it out. There really is not much too see just yet but it would be a great help even to just have some people sign up and maybe post a pic or two to help and show others that are interested that we will get some traffic going. Let me know what you think. Thanks in advance  

Click to enter www.picshooter.com


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 27, 2004)

BTW what kind of marketing has been done to get the word out here? Simply word of mouth? I know I found it through a MSN search


----------



## Aoide (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm on a Texas photography forum that recently started. The owner found me through another forum I was listed at and sent me a message letting me know about his site.  I think he has been searching various photography forums and sites for Texas residents and getting the word out.  Something like that might work for you.


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 27, 2004)

I might give that a shot. I'm just not sure how pushy I want to be right now! Thanks for the idea though no matter what I do!


----------



## Aoide (Dec 27, 2004)

I agree that it can come across as pushy.  On the other hand I enjoy the local forum and I'm glad that I was contacted.  Good luck with your site.


----------



## Canon Fan (Dec 27, 2004)

Good point, thanks again!


----------

